# Yard planning



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there a free easy to use yard planning program out there. It would be nice to view the yard and place the new props built. I am really needing to map out the fence line and how it will be this year.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

If you live in the city of Round Rock, you can go to:

CityView Mapping Application for Round Rock, TX

Be sure to turn on the 2008 Aerial Imagery and then you can zoom in to your address.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

What about Google Earth?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Google SketchUp is where it's at.
.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks I will try all


----------



## caju12831 (Aug 24, 2009)

*I use Excel*

I love Excel, it looks yucky, but i can scale it to match my yard and have a place for everything. It helps me plot extension cold lengths and more.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

caju12831 said:


> I love Excel, it looks yucky, but i can scale it to match my yard and have a place for everything. It helps me plot extension cold lengths and more.


Cool man I was your first post on the site. Thanks


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

sketchup!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sketchup FTW!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pencil and paper! Wait, are we talking analog or digital?

At a particularly boring meeting this morning, I used my note pad to draw out the details of my haunt areas, placing lights, props, and actors.


----------



## djmarler (Aug 3, 2009)

Any tips on how to use excel for this effort?


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

Sketchup


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

djmarler said:


> Any tips on how to use excel for this effort?


Resize the columns and rows to form a grid. Each square can be 1 foot. Click-drag to outline a area that represents something in your yard; driveway, sidewalk, yard, etc.

Insert > Picture > Clip Art to drop things like trees, spiders, lights, etc.

Personally I use Power Point to make my plan (in my album). Not exactly to scale, but close enough to keep me focused.


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, I been just using pencil and paper trying to plan mine out. Computers are a hot button for me, and I didnt even think to try excel for planning it out. Too cool. The folks on this forum are some of the most creative/talented ppl I have run across on the web, thanks for letting me steal your ideas.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sketch Up is the bomb. And it is free. I have taught this software program for years all over the nation. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

